# +++ Türchen 1 +++



## Anglerboard Redaktion (29. November 2021)

Diskussionsthema zu Artikel +++ Türchen 1 +++.


----------



## Holle1848 (1. Dezember 2021)

Auf Barsch und Zander am Kanal


----------



## Gräffinski (1. Dezember 2021)

Also dieser schicken Rolle würde ich die wunderschöne Loreley zeigen und damit ein paar dicke Zander aufs Kreuz legen.


----------

